# Ventil Insel von Festo Tye 32 MPA



## Fink (18 April 2005)

Hey

Ich arbeite zurzeit an meiner Abschlussarbeit und sollte hilfe haben im bezug zu der Ventil Insel von Festo MPA Type 32. Ich muss diese Insel mit einer S7 ansteuern, meine Frage ist ob jemand einbaar start Informationen hat wie man dieses Problem am Besten angeht, oder sogar ein Beispiel hat mit einer Schüler gerechten Erkärung . 

Ich bedanke mich schon im vorraus

mfg Fink


----------



## plc_tippser (18 April 2005)

Von Festo gibt es einen Haufen Bussysteme die man nutzen kann und diskrete Signale. Die SPS ist da eigentlich erst mal sekundär. Bei dem Bus, bei S7 vorzugsweise Profibus benötigt man eine Treiberdatei GSD und dann geht es schon rund.

pt


----------



## Fink (19 April 2005)

Danke für den Tip 

Frage bekomme ich diese Software direkt von Festo oder kann ich mir diese irgenwo herunterladen  

mfg Fink


----------



## volker (19 April 2005)

Fink schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tip
> 
> Frage bekomme ich diese Software direkt von Festo oder kann ich mir diese irgenwo herunterladen
> 
> mfg Fink



Falls du die erwähnte gsd meinst ist dies keine software, sondern nur die definitionsdatei der festo baugruppe. diese gsd benötigst du um die baugruppe in deiner s7-hardwarekonfiguration einbinden zu können.

geh mal auf die festo seite in den downloadbereich und dort nach GSD suchen


----------

